# "befehl &" killt console [gelöst]

## xraver

Hallo,

wenn ich in xterm ein Befehl mit & eingebe verschwindet das Terminal. Der Befehl wird trotzdem ausgeführt.

In der Konsole ohne X fand ich dann folgendes raus:

```
true &

describe_pid: 16482: no such pid

last command: true &

Aborting....

```

Danach befinde ich mich wieder am Login.

----------

## NightDragon

Für solche Dinge eignet sich das Programm "screen"

oder wenn das Proggi pausiert werden kann, dann mit Strg+Z bzw. mit fg wieder retour.

aber dein problem ist komisch.

evtl. in /etc/profile ?

----------

## xraver

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Für solche Dinge eignet sich das Programm "screen"
> 
> oder wenn das Proggi pausiert werden kann, dann mit Strg+Z bzw. mit fg wieder retour.
> 
> 

  Ich will ja nur ein Programm starten ohne das mein Terminal blockiert wird, so das ich eben danach einen neuen Befehl eingeben kann.

screen ist natürlich ein tolles Tool, löst aber nicht das Problem.

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> aber dein problem ist komisch.
> 
> evtl. in /etc/profile ?

 

Da es eine neue Installation ist, habe ich die /etc/profile noch nicht angefasst.

Ich glaub fast das die bash ein Problem hat, werde bei Gelegenheit mal die zsh antesten, und die bash neu compilieren.

----------

## smg

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *NightDragon wrote:*   Für solche Dinge eignet sich das Programm "screen"
> 
> oder wenn das Proggi pausiert werden kann, dann mit Strg+Z bzw. mit fg wieder retour.
> 
>   Ich will ja nur ein Programm starten ohne das mein Terminal blockiert wird, so das ich eben danach einen neuen Befehl eingeben kann.
> ...

 

nohup programm &> /dev/null & geht ohne probleme

----------

## Necoro

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ich in xterm ein Befehl mit & eingebe verschwindet das Terminal. Der Befehl wird trotzdem ausgeführt.
> 
> In der Konsole ohne X fand ich dann folgendes raus:
> ...

 

an der bash liegt es wahrscheinlich nicht ... (bei mir funktioniert "true&" einwandfrei in der bash ... mit zsh übrigens auch)

kommt die obige ausgabe auch mit einem anderen programm als "true" ... weil vllt ist ihm true ja schon wieder zu früh beendet  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> an der bash liegt es wahrscheinlich nicht ... (bei mir funktioniert "true&" einwandfrei in der bash ... mit zsh übrigens auch)
> 
> kommt die obige ausgabe auch mit einem anderen programm als "true" ... weil vllt ist ihm true ja schon wieder zu früh beendet 

 

true dient nur als Beispiel. Es ist egal was für ein Programm ich starte - da ist ja das Problem.

```
 nohup true &> /dev/null  &
```

 funktioniert nicht;)

----------

## NightDragon

besteht das Problem eigentlich nur bei xterm?

Initialisierit xterm eigentlich /etc/profile?

----------

## xraver

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> besteht das Problem eigentlich nur bei xterm?
> 
> Initialisierit xterm eigentlich /etc/profile?

 

Nein, ist auch ohne X in der Console so. Nur mit dem Vorteil das ich auch mal die Fehlermeldung sehe und dann wieder am Login lande. Was ich vergessen hab zu erwähnen, die Programme starten. Nur die verwendete shell crasht weg.

Also;

unter xterm verschwindet das xterm nachdemich ein Programm mit & gestartet habe.

In der Konsole ohne X sehe ich wenigstens noch die Fehlermeldung.

```
true &

describe_pid: 16482: no such pid

last command: true &

Aborting.... 
```

----------

## mv

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> describe_pid: 16482: no such pid
> ```
> ...

 

Der Fehler sollte nicht auftreten. Entweder ist Deine bash kaputt oder ein wesentlicher Teil Deines Kernels. Hast Du möglicherweise vergessen, Support für /proc oder /sys im Kernel zu aktivieren? Also kann beispielsweise auch "top" oder "htop" keine Prozesse sehen? Wenn diese keine Probleme haben, würde ich mal versuchen, die bash neu zu emergen. (Natürlich mit konservativen CFLAGS, falls Du andere benutzt haben solltest).

----------

## xraver

 *mv wrote:*   

> Entweder ist Deine bash kaputt oder ein wesentlicher Teil Deines Kernels. Hast Du möglicherweise vergessen, Support für /proc oder /sys im Kernel zu aktivieren? Also kann beispielsweise auch "top" oder "htop" keine Prozesse sehen? 
> 
> 

  Also ich würde da eher auf die bash tippen. Das system läuft so ganz ordentlich und top funktioniert auch. /proc und sysfs sind im Kernel aktiv.

 *mv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn diese keine Probleme haben, würde ich mal versuchen, die bash neu zu emergen. (Natürlich mit konservativen CFLAGS, falls Du andere benutzt haben solltest).

 

Das ist der nächste Schritt den ich antesten werde. Bis jetzt hab ich diese CFLAGS verwendet;

```
CFLAGS="-Os -march=k6-2 -pipe -m3dnow -mmmx"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"
```

----------

## xraver

Ich habe die bash mit den gleichen CFLAGS neu compiliert - jetzt geht es. 

Thx @ all  :Wink: .

----------

